# my tank from the start



## philo25uk (Mar 18, 2010)

hey this is my second tank. i got the tank second hand off ebay was a bargins really. will try a remember everything. i picked it up on a monday nite and after 2-3 hours of cleaning the tank and getting all the trop stuff out it looked like this








i added the water and sand bed the next next day then waited a few days for everything to settle and to get upto temp. i then added my stock from my old tank and all the water luckly i didn't have any problems or spikes. 







this is how it looked 

so after letting things get settle down and fish and corals settle in. i got more LR and corals. so it was starting to take shape 









then i found a very nice fish it was a blue tang and was going to be my last fish into the tank.







. bout 2 weeks after having him i got white spot which most of my fish got.i lost the blue tang a yellow clown goby and a sharknose goby. after i had got the spot under control and got rid of it. i started having problems with my nirates. nirates were reading bout 20ppm so was doing bout 2 10% water change a week.finally got them to zero and they r still there now thankfully.









this is how the tank was looking. i change the lighting from t8s to 2 aqua rays reef white and 1 marine white 

i think that being us to present day. i have in the tank at the mom different coral bout 10 feather dusters 2 coco worms one white and red and the other red and orange. 2 cleaner shrimp a peppermint shrimp (somewhere) bout 10 hermits and 16 snails. fishes r 2 clowns 2 peacock wrasse 1 royal gramma 1 tiger watchmen goby 1 yellow headed jawfish 1 sailfin tang 1 firefish and 1 flasher wrasse 1green banded goby. i know that my sailfin tang is going to need rehoming at some point.
some pics of the tank now.



































thats me hope i didn't bore u to much.
let me know what u think good or bad all comments welcome
thanks phil


----------



## Cannedus (Mar 18, 2010)

Beautiful Tank!


----------



## philo25uk (Mar 18, 2010)

thanks you


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

Good job looking nice


----------



## Yit94 (Mar 21, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## philo25uk (Mar 18, 2010)

thanks for the comments


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## philo25uk (Mar 18, 2010)

hey just alittle update. all corals r happy and heathly i did frag my pink pussey coral last nite it hasn't really sulked has bad has i though it might.tiger watchman goby is eating very well and is always out. my sailfin tang did have abit of a funny one this week he was hiding all the time and didn't eat for 3 days but is out now and is eating fine but i have notice three little spots on his fin this afternoon so i have put my uv on hope its not u know what. fingers crossed


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Everything looks great...

....but you lose 1 cool point for using a freshwater background...LOLZ


----------



## philo25uk (Mar 18, 2010)

i know i wanted to paint it blue or black but got told to leave it alone


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

You could easily paint the back of the glass blue or black. how come u wanna leave it alone?


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks great! Blue or black background would be really nice...


----------



## philo25uk (Mar 18, 2010)

the boss (wife) tell me to leave it alone i tried to tell her it would look better painted blue or black but no


----------



## philo25uk (Mar 18, 2010)

tested my ro water last nite to find it has a nitrate reading of 5 ppm. so this morning i when to a lfs to get it tested just to be safe the tds reading were 202 ppm 198 ppm and 204 ppm not good (his tap water was reading at 144ppm). i when to the lfs where i got the ro water from and he said the filters most need changing. so i have had to throw 40 liters of ro down the drain.


----------



## philo25uk (Mar 18, 2010)

had abit of a change in the tank yesterday i have taken my pink pussey coral to my lfs and got a kenya tree coral and going get another coral next week when they have a delivery of new corals. the pink pussey coral was just getting too big and some coral were shaded by it. 

this is how the tank looks now


----------



## philo25uk (Mar 18, 2010)

well there has been a few changes to my tank my pink pussey coral has gone and my sailfin tang has been rehome. i know have a small yellow tang and some new corals


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## philo25uk (Mar 18, 2010)

some new pics and got some news but that is for a new thread i think.


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice! *pc


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

MORE PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!

totally sweet!


----------



## philo25uk (Mar 18, 2010)

some new pics. got a feather duster 2day that makes 4 i have now


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

what camera/lens combo are you using?


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

That is really cool. What is that clownfish sitting in?


----------



## philo25uk (Mar 18, 2010)

GetITCdot its just the camera off my phone. phone is a sony ericsson c905its 8mp

Kaiden32 
the clown is hosting a green tipped mushroom


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thats cool. How much money has this tank cost you so far?


----------



## philo25uk (Mar 18, 2010)

bout 1000 quid ithink


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice. I am gonna start a 12 gallon nano and I hope it doesn't cost me too much...I've already got a pretty good head start though. Its a 12 gal. Nano Cube dx, and I got it with a bunch of extras for $60.


----------



## philo25uk (Mar 18, 2010)

had two new guys for the tank little vid and a pic

http://i945.photobucket.com/albums/ad296/stumpy316uk/th_MOV01656.jpg[/img]

my sexy shrimp


----------



## Childofthebrine (Oct 12, 2010)

its goregous id never be able to pull something like that off but id love it lol


----------

